# Create Threads



## TxBrew (Oct 24, 2006)

Before I really start advertising this forum I want quite a few threads for new visitors to read and have something to respond to.

Please help me in creating starter topics. Any new thread is welcomed!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2010)

I think you'll see many new threads on here now


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 2, 2010)

TxBrew said:


> Before I really start advertising this forum I want quite a few threads for new visitors to read and have something to respond to.
> 
> Please help me in creating starter topics. Any new thread is welcomed!



I know quite often someone referring us to Jack Kellers site for info. How about a few basic threads on "How To" right here. Maybe there are some already but it could be it's own catagory as with the kits on the home page.

How to Ferment basics, what is needed, How to rack, clear, bottle etc.

Several wine suggestions, both juice, kits/concentrates. Some easy ones and some more advanced.

How about a diagram on how to read a hydrometer

I know if I wasn't shown "How To" reading about it would be a lot more difficult. We all do things slightly different but there has to be a "wine bible" somewhere which would answer most questions for the novice (like me).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's another. How about a section just for recipes? Alphabetized. TxBrew you got me on a roll.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 2, 2010)

What did I miss? Are things changing here?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2010)

Well that depends..LOL! We're just answering old unanswerd threads. That was the oldest one being over three years old.::


----------



## Wade E (Mar 2, 2010)

We have a recipe area where the recipes are in alpha. I am no good with doing how to vids but would love for some of these. I also dont have a video recorder except my camera which doesnt have volume.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooops. Lol. I need to check the dates on OP. Lmao.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I like the informal style of our site.. we have very experienced winemakers/ vinegrowers/ commercial vintners/ intermediate and beginners plus meads and beers

We have quite a lot of archived information.. perhaps have a look at the most frequently asked questions and compile a list of ...

"things to check before you panic!'

and a .. " OK now's the time to panic!"

on the beginners forum? ( hehehehe)

We are very easy going here with a distinct lack of flaming, egos and infighting. While I see the value in advertising ( you do have bills to pay Keith)..

I'd also like to see our easy, chatty and friendly style, continue through.


Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 3, 2010)

Wade E said:


> We have a recipe area where the recipes are in alpha. I am no good with doing how to vids but would love for some of these. I also dont have a video recorder except my camera which doesnt have volume.



Wade, a few "How To" videos would be great and I think would answer a lot of basic questions. I too don't have a video camera aside from the laptop.

I started last season taking pictures as I was starting my wines. Do you know how hard it is to hold 6 gallons of wine, pouring into a funnel into a carboy and photograph that at the same time? That would be a video. I deleted them afterwards. I am slowly building my own "How to" book.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 3, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Do you know how hard it is to hold 6 gallons of wine, pouring into a funnel into a carboy


Even without the photography, that's not exactly recommended practice. I hope you like oxidized wine, and how do you plan to leave the sediment behind?

Get yourself an auto-siphon and some hose. Or at minimum a racking cane and some hose.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

WOW!!

Came across this thread looking for something else!!

How far we have came and grown.

Threads? We now have more threads than a sewing shop, and 8000 members to prove it.

So who is this TX Brew?

He is like Charlie, on Charlies Angels.

We know he is there, but we never see him.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2011)

He owns this forum and may sneak in undetected and Like Santa he'll know if you been naughty or nice so watch it!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

Sheet, I was just abought to something naughty. Good thing you gave me a warning!


----------

